# Fake singlespeeds



## 3narf (28 Mar 2013)

Grrr.

Scott Sub 30 with Gates carbon belt drive and Alfine rear hub gear etc etc.

What's with manufacturers selling stuff that looks like one thing and is actually another? Pretending to be something it isn't or in this case being something and pretending it isn't.

It's really the owners I dislike; the manufacturers are just building to a demand I suppose. The owner wants all the style without adapting his/her behaviour in any way. Buy a New VW Beetle! You can have a big flower on the dashboard, and still sit 18 inches behind someone at 90 mph on the motorway making onanistic gestures.

I detest 'retro' and all its connotations. I even hate the word. I want to ride a singlespeed because it's light and simple. I'd like a modern singlespeed with a belt drive sometime, if anybody makes one for a genuine SS enthusiast...

Hope you enjoyed my disjointed rant!


----------



## gaz (28 Mar 2013)

So you're complaining about hub gears because companies make them to look like single speeds and people buy them because they look like single speeds?

Have you thought that people might buy a hub gear bike because it is a hub geared bike.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2013)

as a previous rider of a belt driven hub geared bike which was great to ride the thought of it looking like a singlespeed bike never crossed my simple mind


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 Mar 2013)

A bicycle is just a bicycle I was happy with 5 gears and a steel frame and the new beetle is a Golf in drag and the flower vase is just absurd although my father says he had one in his Standard 8 or was it a Standard Ten and he liked to put rose blooms in it before putting them in his buttonhole when he got to work but that was in the old days and anyway the new Beetle has the engine in the front and so does the new Fiat 500 and anyway you can't imbue a new product designed by computer and filled with spurious safety features with the charm of the original and thank God Citroen haven't built a new retro 2cv but OMG what if they do and what if it sells their already devalued DS3 heritage down the crappy stream that is the hollow and featureless car market of today and why are the rear windows on cars so small these days and why does a shopping car need 205/65 15 tyres and sports suspension when it's just for going to tesco and what are electric door mirrors all about anyway and why do cars even need a centre console or a transmission tunnel any more and why can't they just make a nice comfortable 5-seat family car like the series one Passat or the 1970s Audi 80 that does what it does and lasts well and isn't full of silly toys we didn't know we'll ever need and why have we all become x-Box nerds in cars we don't love and a bicycle with 5 gears would be fine for me anyway.

That is a rant. All others are imitations.


----------



## Old Plodder (31 Mar 2013)

One cog is enough, look at how far they used to ride in the old days.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Mar 2013)

I fancy a hubbed cyclocross to use as a commuter bike, does this mean I now have to cultivate a silly haircut and buy some Courdroys?


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2013)

There are many advantages to running a hub geared bike and I don't see a problem with doing so.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Apr 2013)

tyred said:


> There are many advantages to running a hub geared bike and I don't see a problem with doing so.


 
But what about the hair? Do I have to grow big hair and get a hairmet?


----------



## Peteaud (3 Apr 2013)

I like them tbh


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> But what about the hair? Do I have to grow big hair and get a hairmet?
> 
> View attachment 21324


 
Well if you can. My days of growing big hair are in the past, like air-cooled Volkswagens and Jimmy Tarbuck.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2013)

Buy an Ordinary and do away with the cogs altogether.

I'm more hardcore than you.

Hub gear bikes are popular in their own right and not necessarily ridden by ss wannabees.

Any way MTFU and ride fixed.


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2013)

The OP is spot on and it's outrageous that the heroic efforts of those riding a SS bike could be confused with the pathetic efforts of the scum that ride hub gears that look like a SS. Just because both systems run single front and rear cogs and require the same designs for providing chain tension. That's no excuse and something clearly needs to be done to make sure the honour of SingleSpeeders isn't further besmirched.

Though I ride a hub gear I make sure the bike looks as far from SS as possible and I also stop and give a little bow to any genuine SingleSpeeder that I'm lucky enough to come across.


----------



## Boris Bajic (3 Apr 2013)

MacB said:


> The OP is spot on and it's outrageous that the heroic efforts of those riding a SS bike could be confused with the pathetic efforts of the scum that ride hub gears that look like a SS. Just because both systems run single front and rear cogs and require the same designs for providing chain tension. That's no excuse and something clearly needs to be done to make sure the honour of SingleSpeeders isn't further besmirched.
> 
> Though I ride a hub gear I make sure the bike looks as far from SS as possible and I also stop and give a little bow to any genuine SingleSpeeder that I'm lucky enough to come across.


 
This is how respect should work in an ideal world.

Of course any reference to respect owed to the riders of single-speed freewheel bicycles is 110% ironic.

Single-speed freewheel bicycles are for young children and the terminally dull.

All respect (demonstrated by bowing or otherwise) must be reserved for fixed-gear riders. All others are shams and imitations.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2013)

MacB said:


> The OP is spot on and it's outrageous that the heroic efforts of those riding a SS bike could be confused with the pathetic efforts of the scum that ride hub gears that look like a SS. Just because both systems run single front and rear cogs and require the same designs for providing chain tension. That's no excuse and something clearly needs to be done to make sure the honour of SingleSpeeders isn't further besmirched.
> 
> Though I ride a hub gear I make sure the bike looks as far from SS as possible and *I also stop and give a little bow to any genuine SingleSpeeder that I'm lucky enough to come across.*


To be fair you ought to lay down in the road longways and let them ride over you. That is the form after all.


----------



## SS Retro (3 Apr 2013)

I like the word retro and I ride SS


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> This is how respect should work in an ideal world.
> 
> Of course any reference to respect owed to the riders of single-speed freewheel bicycles is 110% ironic.
> 
> ...


To be strictly accurate BB bicyles and, indeed, tricycles for young children are often, in my experience and observation, either fixed wheel or direct drive. Obviously only members of the Fauntleroy family have the bunce to provide freewheels for their little ones..

Da kidz is well ard innit?

On another note; I don't require riders of singlespeed or multigeared bikes to bow. All I ask is that they keep out of my chuffin' way on the climbs as they frantically change down whilst slowing dramatically, often simultaneously loosing all directional control, whilst behind them I'm winding it up...

"Comin' thru! Fixed wheel! Can't slow down!"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2013)

SS Retro said:


> I like the word retro and I ride SS


yebbut. 
















Why?


----------



## SS Retro (3 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> yebbut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I can still have a comfortable Reynolds steel frame (its modern btw) without the associated weight of gears, I absolutely love the simplicity of riding SS. I did try fixed but after catching a pedal on sweeping right hand down hill bend, I got away with it but it scared the shoot out of me I stopped spannered and flipped there and then.



GregCollins said:


> on the climbs as they frantically change down whilst slowing dramatically,


 
I noted this the other day 3 guys on geared bikes passed me on flat 200m before a decent hill, now as we start to climb I notice I was catching them, I felt to embarrassed to pass as I didn't want to look like it was tit for tat pass so I pulled in for a min waited and set off again, closed in on them at the top but let them speed off on the decent.


----------



## kedab (3 Apr 2013)

my cityspeed has an alfine 8 speed hub - i bought it as it meant no fettling required as i got back into cycling/commuting, add that to the fact that i think it's a gorgeous looking bike - didn't even enter my tiny little mind that it might appear as though it might be singlespeed and therefore indirectly vex people.

the hub is quite the conversation starter when on the train. often with older gents who still ride/used to ride...'that's a pretty bike, how many gears?' '8', 'where are they?' 'in that hub on the back wheel', 'oooh! that's very clever, i like that'.

something along those lines...actually, my CitySpeed gets far more attention than my roadie when i jump on the train with a bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Apr 2013)

Sorry, how could you make a hub gear bike NOT look like a singlespeed?
I think you're trying too hard to be offended, meself


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2013)

Does that mean I have to take the rack and mudguards of the hub bike, maybe roll up a trouser leg too?


----------



## Cycleops (3 Apr 2013)

3narf said:


> Grrr.
> 
> Scott Sub 30 with Gates carbon belt drive and Alfine rear hub gear etc etc.
> 
> What's with manufacturers selling stuff that looks like one thing and is actually another? Pretending to be something it isn't or in this case being something and pretending it isn't.



It's called marketing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2013)

Cycleops said:


> It's called marketing.


Indeed. They have create a niche. And invented a type of bike no cyclist previously knew they needed.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Apr 2013)

I'm failing to see what's new about a hub geared bike, TBH.
I once had one that was older than I was.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Apr 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm failing to see what's new about a hub geared bike, TBH.
> I once had one that was older than I was.



There's nothing new about it as you as you rightly say. It has been re-packaged and sold as something else.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Apr 2013)

I don't see that. It's sold as a bike with a hub gear.
Now, if it had those stupid track-ends that some fixeds have, I'd be 100% with you...


----------



## mcshroom (4 Apr 2013)

The Genisis Day One Alfine has track ends, with any non-derailleur setup they are sensible fixings to have. With vertical dropouts you need a tansioner and with horazontal drop outs you need more space to remove the bike wheel behind the seat tube which can limit tyre sizes/make it difficult to get a wheel on and off.

I wonder what the OP would make to an SA Duomatic 2 speed hub - no shifter cables either 

Anyway, aren't the fakenger singlespeeds the real imposter, pretending to be fixed.


----------



## GrasB (4 Apr 2013)

3narf said:


> Grrr.
> 
> Scott Sub 30 with Gates carbon belt drive and Alfine rear hub gear etc etc.
> 
> ...


Let's look at the Scott website shall we? Oh look at that the Sub *10* looks nearly identical to the Sub 20 & Sub 30 dérailleur geared bikes except it's using a hub gear & belt drive. It doesn't look like their fixed/SS OTG range now.


----------



## yello (4 Apr 2013)

I'm going to have to stop riding. I'm afraid my bike is just not cutting it.


----------



## Old Plodder (4 Apr 2013)

There's nothing wrong with 'tin cans', especially for the commuter, & I reckon that's who it's aimed at.


----------



## 3narf (6 Apr 2013)

*sigh*

I'm not offended, I'm really not.

That Sub 10 or Sub 30 or whatever it is, is a really smart bike. The true singlespeeds in the catalogue are retro bikes, though. If it's a singlespeed it has to be retro, right? If you're a marketing chimp, anyway; they're not known for their imagination.

I'd like the modern looking frame and the belt drive; but then, SS riding isn't just a fad for me. I actually enjoy it. It's not gay like fixed, either.


----------



## SS Retro (6 Apr 2013)

3narf said:


> SS riding isn't just a fad for me. I actually enjoy it. It's not gay like fixed, either.


Agree with the ss riding, but I wasn't aware fixed wheel was just for homosexuals?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Apr 2013)

3narf said:


> *It's really the owners I dislike;* the manufacturers are just building to a demand I suppose.


 
Why do you really dislike the owners, is it because they buy something they wish to ride or is there a deeper underlying issue


----------



## 3narf (6 Apr 2013)

Yes. I secretly hate everybody.


----------



## 3narf (6 Apr 2013)

SS Retro said:


> Agree with the ss riding, but I wasn't aware fixed wheel was just for homosexuals?


 
Well, now you know!


----------



## MacB (6 Apr 2013)

The World According to Narf


----------



## 3narf (6 Apr 2013)

I spin the wheel of smugness


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2013)

3narf said:


> ..............just building to a demand I suppose. The owner wants all the style without adapting his/her behaviour in any way. Buy a New VW Beetle! You can have a big flower on the dashboard, and still sit 18 inches behind someone at 90 mph on the motorway making onanistic gestures.
> 
> I detest 'retro' and all its connotations. I even hate the word..............!


 
You really got out of the wrong side of the bed didn't you? However, I am right with you on the Beetle and include the Mini in that hatred. Its attempt to cash in on past 'coolness' and simply bought by people in an attempt to demonstrate how 'cool' and 'retro' they are makes me sick. Bizarely I do actually find the Fiat 500 an acceptable and even desireable reincarnation????


----------



## subaqua (7 Apr 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Single-speed freewheel bicycles are for young children and the terminally dull.


 
I had a fixed single speed as a kid ,that was the bike I used to sit on the handlebars and ride "backwards " still being able to see where i was going. riding it forwards was great too. could do some huge skids, but went through rear tyres like crazy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Apr 2013)

mcshroom said:


> I wonder what the OP would make to an *SA Duomatic 2* speed hub - no shifter cables either


Toucheth one not even with the pole of the barge for verily the beasts of the field passeth excrement of more utility unto mankind.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Apr 2013)

I'm guessing GC is not a fan...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Apr 2013)

My SS has a durreliaer as a chain tensioner, does that mean I win the anti-cool game?


----------



## GrasB (7 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My SS has a durreliaer as a chain tensioner, does that mean I win the anti-cool game?


Na you win the lashed together badge...you know how to use gaffa tape right


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Apr 2013)

GrasB said:


> Na you win the lashed together badge...you know how to use gaffa tape right



Years of playing in bands is that; it seemed to distract my bandmates away from the fact I can't actually play bass...


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Apr 2013)

I'm sick to death of single-speeders looking like fixed*





*until you stop pedalling


----------



## subaqua (7 Apr 2013)

3narf said:


> Yes. I secretly hate everybody.


 not quite true as you have openly shown hatred of a few groups here


----------



## GrasB (7 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Years of playing in bands is that; it seemed to distract my bandmates away from the fact I can't actually play bass...


Take comfort in the fact you almost certainly play the bass better than I


----------



## 3narf (7 Apr 2013)

subaqua said:


> not quite true as you have openly shown hatred of a few groups here


 
Shalom

I only hate people with no sense of humour...


----------

